# A few ports and packages not available



## calande (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have tried to install software on FreeBSD but some of them aren't available, for instance this is the typical error message I get:

```
freebsd # cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
freebsd # make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/.
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4044751, actual 4050435
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
freebsd #
```
Did I do something wrong? What should I do, not to have to download the file manually?
Thanks,


----------



## calande (Apr 1, 2010)

Another problem is conflicts:


```
freebsd # pkg_add -r opera-linuxplugins
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.0-release/Latest/opera-linuxplugins.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.0-release/All/linux_base-f10-10_2.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'linux_base-f10-10_2' conflicts with linux_base-f8-8_12
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'linux_base-f10-10_2' failed!
freebsd # pkg_delete linux_base-f8-8_12
pkg_delete: package 'linux_base-f8-8_12' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-png-1.2.37
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0
linux-f10-jpeg-6b
linux-f10-pango-1.22.3
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
freebsd #
```

These problems are not mentioned in the handbook's software section. How could I avoid these problems? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

You still have linux_base-f8 installed. One way would be to just remove all the linux-* packages; `# pkg_delete -x linux`. And install emulators/linux_base-f10.

What version of fbsd are you running?


----------



## calande (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you. I have FreeBSD 8. Managing packages is quite complex with discontinued or broken packages/ports and dependencies :/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2010)

Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before attempting to update anything.


----------

